# Heart Shaped Eggs



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

You know your deviled eggs will be the hit of the party... Well.. so long as they taste good too 

[YOUTUBE]4lCAqRzMtVM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazydave (Feb 14, 2015)

Okay, I give up. How did you do that?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

way neat thanks


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

too cool! I will try it next time I make potato salad.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

cute


----------

